# College Graduation Ceremony



## SM123456 (Jan 18, 2010)

*-*

-


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

For my college graduation all I had to do was sit in a crowd for hours (feeling progressively sicker from too many people being around), walk up on stage to take my diploma, then sit back down in the crowd for a few more hours. After the ceremony everyone just left. There were some people who took pictures with their friends and stuff, but there were plenty of people there like me who clearly didn't really want to be there.... and even the people who were excited at first didn't give half a crap once they'd all been sitting bored out of their skulls for three straight hours. I think my experience was pretty normal. 

If your parents think it's weird that no friends approach you, could you maybe tell them that none of your friends are graduating this year?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No one spoke to me during my ones. Just inviting enough family makes it look as though you're not a loner afterwards during photos and you don't have to hang around long at all. They'll assume the others got caught up doing their own thing. Otherwise, just go up to one of your professors and show them your parents.


----------

